# Worker trapped in trench at Duval Patricks Bershire Estate



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Happened today, the guys where digging some sort of trench for a pipeline ot a pond or something. The trench caved in and trapped the guy up to his chest or so. The guy was taken to BMC and is in the hospital now, I think.

10 minutes after it happened I had 3 newspapers calling me for the 411....yo!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I heard that Coupe Deval didn't like the bother of having the honey sucker come periodically and empty his septic tank...the new trench was for a direct drain from the house to the pond.

It's all good...liberals, progressives, socialists, marxists, national socialists, collectivists and other communists are permitted to do stuff like that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

dcs2244 said:


> It's all good...liberals, progressives, socialists, marxists, national socialists, collectivists and other communists are permitted to do stuff like that.


:rock:

I couldn't agree with you more, *dcs*!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

so is OSHA going to investigate?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I heard they were told to collapse the trech on him so that there would be no evidence he was there.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> I heard they were told to collapse the trech on him so that there would be no evidence he was there.


Thats because they were all illegals working there.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

KW I believe they are called undocumented............or something like that.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> KW I believe they are called undocumented............or something like that.


NO NO Duval gives them all of the documents they need and if
they need more he gets them from Kennedy and Kerry


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh ya dont know what I was thinking, they are on the express imagration line if they work for coupe duval.


----------

